# coldwater plants for telescope goldfish



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

title basically sums it up. My aunt is going to get some telescope goldfish if she can find them and was wondering what plants will be ok in 66-68Farenheit. I'v looked around but can't really find what plants would work. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

For all intensive purposes, goldfish are vegetarians; thus they will eat most plants. Some plants I have heard that no fish eats are anubias nana, java fern, and java moss. However, I am not sure how these would do in a coldwater tank. I have never had goldfish, so maybe someone with some experience will chime in.
Here is a page full of common aquatic plants: Aquarium Plants Photos & Profiles at the Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish
I don't know if that will help but maybe you could look them up on Google to find their temperature ranges. Good Luck.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks, yes that's a problem she's running into. She'd like some live plants though I'v read java moss is bad for them as they get stuck or something and java fern might work.

thanks


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a link that list plants that do well with Goldfish... Goldfish Plants


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks


----------

